# Massage Therapist+



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

I have been studying to become a massage therapist since this fall. I initially decided on this for a career when someone at a sustainable living expo who sold herbs told me she was a massage therapist and the herbs were a supplemental income. She was so motivating and sounded successful and just plain joyous about working from home, homeschooling and being a single mom. 
I hope to make herb infused massage oils and also sell herbal products that I grow on my homestead, eventually. Eventually I would also like to have a CSA and market booth. 
I can not wait to finish up school this summer and start working. But the closer I get to finishing school the more worried I am becoming and doubting myself. 
Who lives in a rural location that would see a massage therapist but does not because of how far they have to travel? 
Should prices be different from city massage therapy spas because of overall lower cost of living and potentially lower incomes? 
Would you go out of town to a work at home masseuse or only one with an office in town?
Are any of you massage therapists? 
Would you use a massage booth at a farmers market (chair massage) if allowed at a particular market?


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Both spouse and myself get a monthly massage. It has helped both our backs. I am a Reiki practioner and that is also a great way for some relaxation. Some therapists practice both.

Generally a massage is 1$/min. We usually get a 60 minute unless we are having issues. In our travels, this seems a common price.

Also remember that cash is great. While you need to declare some of the income, most do not declare all.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Move into the house next to me and I'll see you weekly at least! We used to have a therapist about 1/4 mile away. She would do my wife and I both for $35 each since we were close and a steady customer. I have a table.

People will come to you if they know you are there. I drive 40 miles now to get a decent massage. When we go to Springfield shopping, even further, I get another massage. Don't worry about being rural. People have to drive to get anything. A nice quiet peaceful place is a nice get away.

I do warn you though. Some people will think since you operate out of your house you give more than a massage. Vet your customers.
What style are you learning? When we go to Taiwan to see wifes family I can get 5 different disciplines of massage. I prefer a Tai massage. Rare to find around here but I do hear there are Tai places in St Louis which is too far to go.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

Here's a sad status update! After spending thousands on tuition and over a year in school (part time) I learned I was duped by the private university system. The massage program I took is only valid in five states and not all areas of those states! In order to practice in other states I would have to go to anothe massage school that meets my states requirements! The private school claimed they have graduates practicing in all fifty states. So logically I contacted the closest massage program to me and lo and behold none of my training transfers in because in order to transfer in it has to be from another public state school! 
So now I'm left trying to decide what route to take as my other career is still not enough to improve my lifestyle and standard of living and move on to country life. I could hypothetically move to one of the five state I can practice in (VT, MN, KS, WY, CA), rent an apartment or cheaper house in town and start a home business for a year or two than pursue my homesteading real again. I could start school from the beginning at a state run institution and begin my education over, investing two years and thousands of dollars again. I could just give up on becoming a massage therapist and keep struggling to expand my career as a personal trainer and nutrition consultant.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

What state are you in? Girls come here from California and Texas and open businesses and have no trouble getting approval from the state board. Maybe you should talk or visit a State Board on where you want to go. We are in Missouri.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Find a resort town to practice in.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

oldasrocks said:


> What state are you in? Girls come here from California and Texas and open businesses and have no trouble getting approval from the state board. Maybe you should talk or visit a State Board on where you want to go. We are in Missouri.


I contacted a few state boards in WI, IA, NE and MO. Their requirements are greater than the private school I completed. Some of the state colleges in the states with less hours, offer programs that exceed the states requirements. I have also called a few state schools in my area and they do not transfer in the hours from the private school. I know their is nothing local to me that would allow me to return to school without starting over. 


Forcast said:


> Find a resort town to practice in.


That sounds like a good idea, being in a high traffic area where people are spending money on vacation. But I believe a resort town would be expensive to live in versus what I might make. I feel like moving is my only option if I want to use my training as a career. 

The only question is where could I afford to move to and live for about six months while my massage practice builds up! I guess I need to dive into researching the five states and where within those states I could practice, their climate, rental costs vs income etc.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

if you don't mind taking the risk, just do massage without certification. We have thousands of massage people in this city doing massage with no credentials. It is a risk. 

Watch out for people misunderstanding massage therapy for being a cover for prostitution, that happens a lot.

As for price...I guess going with the economy of the area you live in would help you get consistent business and assumedly the amount you get would then have buying power in your local community. If you live rural and charge city that wont work for your clients just as living city and charging rural would not work for you if you worked in a city. 

Don't rent a store front. Go by word of mouth and travel to people's homes or out of your home. Over head eats profit.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

WannabeWaltons said:


> I could hypothetically move to one of the five state I can practice in (VT, MN, KS, WY, CA),


I know this is an old thread, but . . . 
Are you sure about being able to practice in Wyoming? I'm asking because I could not find work in Wyoming. I'm a Bowen Therapist. Bowen is more like acupuncture, but no needles. Very gentle, and amazingly effective. I'm also a Registered Nurse. We were considering moving to Wyoming, and I hoped to get a job with a Naturopathic Doctor, or maybe a Chiropractor or something similar. After weeks of no returned calls or emails, a Chiropractor told me that alternative therapies (except chiropractic) are illegal in Wyoming. He said that even licenses for Naturopathic Doctors and Massage Therapist are not recognized there, and most people who want alternative therapies have to go out of state. I used to have a friend in WY who traveled out of state to see a naturopath. The chiropractor said I might be able to get away with doing Bowen Therapy on my own since I'm also an RN, which, of course, is recognized in WY, but it would be risky. So, I would be very interested in anything you have found out about Wyoming.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I need a massage. How would you like to vacation in the Ozarks? I even bought an extra table yesterday at a garage sale. Not too good of condition but only $20.

Wyoming is nothing but wind and sand.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

During our life, all of us have problems with our health, our nutrition that needs medicine for treatment. Therapy massages is a very good way for a better digestion and feeling more comfortable. My father used to practice massages twice a year because he has got some problems with blood pressure, but these massages are very expensive, so he found a self massage gadget here Theracane that is not very expensive and it doesn’t harm and it is quite easy to use. Buy it, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Feb 8, 2021

The op hasn't logged on in 2 years


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Too far from Missouri. My poor back needs help


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

So open a clinic in Missouri


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know where you're located, @oldasrocks, but there are a couple good massage therapists in Mountain Grove.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Were in Lebanon.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Were in Lebanon.


Bit of a drive then. 

Close to the hatchery, but not so much to the massage therapist.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Correct. Gave up on sleeping at 2 am this morning. Sat in my office chair with lumbar vibrator till 6. Than helps the back but then my legs hurt. Can't win.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm sorry you're hurting.

I had a session with my chiropractor yesterday and slept for about 12 hours. I had to take a couple Aleve when I got up but my left leg feels much better than before the chiro.

Have you tried low back stretching? I have been lax in following with my physical therapy exercises and have been having a lot more pain lately. I need to start my exercises again.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I have tried everything over the yrs. I even have a Inversion table. Longtime ago it used to pop back in place. X rays show enough arthritis has built up around the area to freeze it in place. Chiropractors do nothing good for me.
Just sitting on the mower yesterday screwed me up. It rides too rough on our bumpy soil.


----------

